# Craftsman Router Parts



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a old Craftsman Router Model # 315.17370. The locking handle is missing. (The one that locks the spindle for bit replacement). Any I dea where I can get a new one, old one, or any one....Sears does not support it any longer..The router is good old horse that I want to get back into use..

There has to be someplace that has old tool parts.

Thanks,
George II :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

You can find one or two of them on the NET (used woodworking tools) ,,BUT your band saw will cut Alum..just make your own.. 

You can always use hardwood like Maple also...


=================





George II said:


> I have a old Craftsman Router Model # 315.17370. The locking handle is missing. (The one that locks the spindle for bit replacement). Any I dea where I can get a new one, old one, or any one....Sears does not support it any longer..The router is good old horse that I want to get back into use..
> 
> There has to be someplace that has old tool parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

BJ,
Thanks but I do not have a band saw yet..
Regards,
George


----------



## hec1943 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Craftsman Router 315.17380*



George II said:


> I have a old Craftsman Router Model # 315.17370. The locking handle is missing. (The one that locks the spindle for bit replacement). Any I dea where I can get a new one, old one, or any one....Sears does not support it any longer..The router is good old horse that I want to get back into use..
> 
> There has to be someplace that has old tool parts.
> 
> ...



I have a Craftsman Router, model 315.17380. The base is cracked, but all the other parts are okay. If you would like to have it, let me know and I will ship it to you. If I don't find anyone that wants it shortly, it is going in the trash. I would appreciated reimbursement for the shipping costs.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh hell yes...let's do it..Give me how we do this and how to get the coinage of the realm to you..

Thanks so very much..
Regards,
George Cole
aka
George II



hec1943 said:


> I have a Craftsman Router, model 315.17380. The base is cracked, but all the other parts are okay. If you would like to have it, let me know and I will ship it to you. If I don't find anyone that wants it shortly, it is going in the trash. I would appreciated reimbursement for the shipping costs.


----------



## hec1943 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Pack & Ship*



George II said:


> Oh hell yes...let's do it..Give me how we do this and how to get the coinage of the realm to you..
> 
> Thanks so very much..
> Regards,
> ...


Will pack it and ship in the next day or so. Will advise of the shipping cost.

HEC :sold:


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

I love Happy Endings. LMAO.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I'm going to cry......

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Kristin, you are one WIERD dude!!!!! :')


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

You should see that router...It is so happy to be around all the other routers..He even displays his donor card with pride..I kinda get a lump in my throat just looking at it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL !!


----------



## dschultz (Mar 14, 2008)

George,

Do you have the "Height Adjusting Pinion" available from that used Sears Router that you received (Sears model 315.17380)? I need one and I'm just starting the search.

Dan


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Dan.


----------



## TacomaTom (Mar 16, 2008)

I have that same router i would sell you for $50. Looks brand new.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan,
I do inded have the adjustment pinion. You spring for the postage and it is yours..

George (the old one)
[email protected]


----------



## HandyAndy (Dec 3, 2008)

hec1943 said:


> I have a Craftsman Router, model 315.17380. The base is cracked, but all the other parts are okay. If you would like to have it, let me know and I will ship it to you. If I don't find anyone that wants it shortly, it is going in the trash. I would appreciated reimbursement for the shipping costs.


Any chance you still have the owner's manual, or a copy?
Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andy 
this may help 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...**.shcapp3006?modelNumber=315.17380&pop=flush

======



HandyAndy said:


> Any chance you still have the owner's manual, or a copy?
> Thanks.


----------



## bigen1776 (Jan 24, 2011)

*router*



George II said:


> Oh hell yes...let's do it..Give me how we do this and how to get the coinage of the realm to you..
> 
> Thanks so very much..
> Regards,
> ...


if and when you recieve this item would you be willing to sale a part off of it? what only and really needing is the jam nut that the leaver locks into and holds the shaft from turning when you need to change the bit. if you are willing shot me a price. thank you bigen


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I reallly love this kind of stuff. If only the rest of the world could work as well as this , there would be no problems.
The barter system lives within the woodworking world.


----------

